# Eating to get lean



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

hey guys, here are the Top 10 Secrets to getting cut (compliments of Steroid World)

1. Cut out all crap. This is any calories that do not contribute DIRECTLY to your goals. This includes: alcohol, soft drinks (diet too), anything not diet related.

2. Doing too much aerobics. Follow me here, aerobics=bad. They do not build muscle they burn it. You can do some early A.M. but keep it down.

3. Eating too many carbs. A good rule of thumb is this, keep carbs around 150 grams a day if you have a fast metabolism, and around 100 grams if you have a slow one. I recommend cycling them&#8230;E.G. day 1, 150 grams, day 2, and 75 grams, repeat.

4. Getting too little protein. Bad mistake if you are dieting. You need the protein to maintain a positive nitrogen balance and keep muscle loss to a minimum.

5. Eating too little fat! (I know, it seems strange) But your body isn't dumb, when it doesn't get any fat in as calories, it fights to keep what you have, and would rather burn that unnecessary muscle. I say keep it around 100-125 grams a day. And add some flax seed oil in now, it has tons of positive benefits.

6. Not getting adequate rest. You need more rest and recovery time when you are dieting, due to the deficient state you are in.

7. Take a multi vitamin. This helps with any deficiencies you may have.

8. Have Patience, give yourself more than adequate time, and listen to your body.

9. Do not "overuse" thermogenic stuff. This is easy to do, while taking clen, ECA, T3. You have to cycle this stuff, and do it right, otherwise you will burn muscle, not fat.

10. Training doesn't need to change. I find that I get stronger when I clean up my diet&#8230;and I enjoy this time. Don't believe all that old "high reps get you cut crap".


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Great Post Ronzoid!

Very Informative


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

bump


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

dont agree with keep the aerobic work limited mate, imo its very important..


----------



## Bengdogg (Apr 14, 2003)

The fat levels you suggested seem a little high to me your recommending 1000+ cals a day from fat there i agree that fat isnt bad but imo if you take on more cals than you burn your gonna store it. And i would rether take on 1000 cals from lean chicken and fruit etc. Rape/flaxsedd oil is a good idea too.

I always eat low fat and find it ok


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

.. so now I'm confused.

I used to 17.5stone (obese, not built) and over 3 years have slowly chipped away at it. Part of my weight loss was achieved by "working out". I got the bug and have been training seriously (i.e. regularly, varied programme, proper food, proper rest) for 18 months and have made obvious strength and size gains. I even dabbled with a 6 week cycle of steriods, stacking stanozanol and nandralone. Which, I thought went quite well.

Right now I am 14st and have stayed more or less the same weight for the last year or so, building muscle and burning fat.

Although I am generally pleased with my work and results, I can't seem to shift the last layer of fat that is cloaking my new physique. So I thought the answer was to up the cardio.. Until I read this.

From doing 20-40 minutes cardio after weights, 3 times per week I have been doing 50 minutes, 3-4 times per week.

What's the best way to lose the fat - cardio or not?

Should I be considering steriods if I am still overweight?

If so, what should I take?


----------



## Bengdogg (Apr 14, 2003)

Diet and cardio will give the best results but keep up the wieghts and make sure you get enough healthy fats I am cutting and using about 40g of fat a day my split is roughly 40% pro,40 % carbs 20% fat of which 60% ish is unsaturated This is just what is working for me peronally i have lost 15lbs so far over 12 weeks without starving myself and had plenty of cheat days/ weeks but now im 4 weels from my wedding so its time for a bit of dedication from me


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Tell number 2 to anyone who's ever done any sprinting to any sort of standard

.If your burning muscle while doing cardio your diet/nutritional protocol is poor.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

> Tell number 2 to anyone who's ever done any sprinting to any sort of standard
> 
> .If your burning muscle while doing cardio your diet/nutritional protocol is poor.


strong 12 year bump right there


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

garethd93 said:


> strong 12 year bump right there


pmsltap talk jiggering the site and this was on page 2, cant even edit my text properly, wt


----------

